# Spain vs Canary Islands vs Bulgaria???



## mel_87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, I will be moving abroad to Europe this year but we are unsure where is best to go.

We are all adults and would be self employed, probably some sort of investment property and/or bnb. 

We are considering Bulgaria, Spain and the Canary Islands at the moment. Any help would be very much appreciated. 

We have concerns with all these countries - namely the economy and cost of living in Spain/Canary islands. 
Bulgaria apparently used to be "the new spain", i don't know if it still is. It seems low on property prices and living but we have concerns with the language barrier, culture difference etc and I have read some concerning information in regards to healthcare and poorest country in the EU... . 

If you have any advise for any of these countries that would be great - especially any particular good regions to live? 

PS - Are the Canary Islands officially part of the EU? - would we be entitled to the same rights etc (ie - same as Spain?)

If you have any other country suggestions too that would be ok too 

Thank you!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

mel_87 said:


> Hi, I will be moving abroad to Europe this year but we are unsure where is best to go.
> 
> We are all adults and would be self employed, probably some sort of investment property and/or bnb.
> 
> ...


Yea the Canary Islands is a region of Spain and Spain is an EU country but they arnt in the European Union Value Added Tax Area. As for good areas to live, that all depends on what you are after.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Unfortunately yes, the Canary islands are part of the E.U.

The Canaries are economically part of Spain, but are a zone of special exemption, insomuch that the purchase tax is only 7%,( it was only 5% until the buffoons from Brussels ordered otherwise), however because of this the Canaries are the cheapest area to live in, but having said that property is more expensive than Iberian Spain.

Geographically we are nearer Africa than Europe, but are part of Macaronesia, because of our latitude and the constant trade breezes, our climate is more temperate, our summers are not too hot, the winters, well we had showers today, the first since November.

Bulgaria, I went once in the 80's, I have not returned.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mel_87 said:


> We are all adults and would be self employed, probably some sort of investment property and/or bnb.


What does this mean?

All adults? Self employed? Self employed where? Doing what? Where's your income coming from? If you're thinking of going to Spain and working as self employed for an income, what business sector? Have you looked at the tax situation for the self employed?

Investment property? What do you mean by investment property?

Not enough information here to comment on, can you expand on what you hope to do?


----------



## mel_87 (Feb 26, 2013)

We are still unsure- we have yet to make a full business plan, but thankyou we will look into self employed tax.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mel_87 said:


> We are still unsure- we have yet to make a full business plan, but thankyou we will look into self employed tax.


Autonomo (self employed) is €275 month, regardless of how much or little you earn and then you have taxes on top of that. Plus the wonderful Spanish bureaucratic system to navigate.

Here's information on Spains autonomo system: Guide to Spain's autonomo system

PS Make sure your business plan factors in the current economic climate and 25-30% unemployment in Spain.


----------



## mel_87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you  does anyone know what it is in bulgaria?


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds a bit vague to me. I think you have to also look at factors like lifestyle & language as a key part of your decision.


----------



## TaxFreeCayman (Feb 28, 2013)

The world is your oyster when you have some cash to buy investment property or a B&B
The options are endless
Can you pay for private schools and private health insurance or are you hoping that to be provided for free?
Do you have sufficient money to live on 5%, 10%, or 10% returns or do you need to make 20% or more?
How much money do you have to invest and why are you wanting to move out of UK?

Between Bulgaria and Spain: PICK SPAIN!!!


----------

